# 40 acres trophy elk country



## humbug (Oct 16, 2005)

I have a beautiful 40 acre parcel located in trophy elk country. Antelope and deer abound. The perfect place to build your dream homestead. Nearest neighbor is over a mile away. Beautiful mountain views, lightly treed slightly sloping. This parcel is located in Nevada in the north east corner of the state. I am relocating and now need to let go of this beautiful piece. Priced to go at 39,900. Please feel free to contact me with any questions.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Is this in the Montello, NV area? Perhaps in the Gamble District?

Do you have an APN for the property?


----------



## humbug (Oct 16, 2005)

North side of Pilot at the end of a road...Accessible all winter long. I have gone up there for years to camp. It sits in a section corner bordered on two sides by railroad ground I believe. It was originally when I bought it but I don't know if it still does. Legal description is as follows Gamble district..Sec 5 TWP 37N RGE 70E section corner SE 1/4 SE 1/4. Driving directions are..take the pilot peak exit. Go north until you hit the JLJ Ranchettes sign. Turn up the JLJ ranchettes road and go past the ranchettess subdivision continue on the road until the road forks. You will be almost at the end of the road. The property sits on the left. I have seen several parcels for sale that show awesome mountain views and after I researched them they are not where the pictures shown with them are taken at. This one is...it has incredible views...If you have any more questions pm me. Thanks Hum


Edited for parcel number...010-78A-017


----------



## gnat (Feb 19, 2008)

Are you interested in carrying the contract ? Now days trying to get a loan of any type is near impossible. I would think a loan on a Undeveloped land I would think is a definite deal breaker.


----------



## humbug (Oct 16, 2005)

We are looking at buying land in Montana with owner contracts. So understand about banks not wanting to loan, especially on bare land. I will consider carrying the contract with 20% down. If you are interested email me. This really is a beautiful piece.


----------



## Pritch (Feb 21, 2009)

humbug, you have some funny looking elk there in Nevada! :sing:


----------



## phrogpharmer (Apr 25, 2005)

Humbug,
Is there a view of the GSL from your property? What is the elev? How far down did your mile away neighbors have to go to get water? Is the surrounding land private or BLM?


----------



## humbug (Oct 16, 2005)

The great Salt Lake is over the mountains. The elevation is 5418. The wells in the area are anywhere from 80 feet to 300 feet. There may be another option for water. There is an pipeline from some springs that used to supply the railroad in Montello with water about a mile above this property. The railroad no longer uses this. Several of the local residents told me that people are allowed to tap into this for water. I would seriously look into this. I called and stopped by the person in charge of this in Elko, NV and that person has been out of the office when I have tried to get a hold of them. So I have not been able to verify this information. Sections in Nevada where originally checkerboarded so that for 25 miles each side of the railroad tracts every other section was owned by the railroad. This property sits in a section corner with what used to be railroad ground on two sides of it. This may still be the case. The railroad has sold some of that ground off..I don't know if either one of those sections bordering this section was ever sold or not. The Elko county assesors office should be able to look it up for you if you are interested.The section kitty corner to it is private ground. There is private ground on the other two sides of it. 
I grew up in the area and bought this piece when i was 18. I own it outright and have for years. I for many years considered moving there. It is really a beautiful piece and not any like it left for sale in that area that I am aware of. However as life has a way of having many twists and turns I am choosing to buy and relocate in Montana. If you have any other questions please feel free to pm me. I will do what I can to answer them.
Thanks
HUM 


OHH..and Pritch not exactly where you are from..but here in Nevada we refer to those as horses...lol...lol


----------



## humbug (Oct 16, 2005)

So more Photos of the property...


----------



## rickd203 (Sep 11, 2005)

I still can't get an exact fix on the location. Can you give us the map coordinates?


----------



## humbug (Oct 16, 2005)

Map coordinates from Google Earth are


41 06 38.21N
114 03 56.31W


I hope this helps.


----------



## humbug (Oct 16, 2005)

Just a shot to show you what the winter roads are like...


----------



## humbug (Oct 16, 2005)

Just an update on water....I finally got a hold of the person who controls the water in the pipeline. They said all the owner of the property has to do is apply for a permit and they can tap a 1 inch line into the pipeline and receive water from this source. They said it is non potable water..however I know many of the residents in the area drink it...a 1 inch line they told me will supply about 22 gallons per minute.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Ahhhh, good ol' Nevada sage.
The water deal is good, but it makes you wonder who pays for repairs & all.


----------

